# Writer looking for live-in cooking situation...



## Cristina (Feb 25, 2009)

*Writer looking for house share...*

I am a single female writer / former garden business owner looking to share housing as a cook. I will be living off of savings while researching my next novel which will be centrally focused on Natural Sciences - i.e.gastronomy/traditional Mexican/seafood etc...) I've been putting my passion into cooking for years and would love to jump fully into Mexican food and give it my everything. And who knows? If we have compatible needs, you just may someday be a character in a novel. So if anyone knows of anyone looking for a trustworthy, really easy-going, down-to-earth housemate (and/or p.t. cook for room) in the Yucatan/Cancun area or anywhere in Mx. please reply. Thanks, Cristina


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. If, by "situation" you mean that you want to work in Mexico, you must know that is illegal without government permission and the sponsorship/support of a registered employer. You would be better to look for a roommate and suggest that you really love to cook at home. Any further details should be by private communications.


----------

